
Show HN: Wrote a Child Friendly OS for Kids to Learn Linux - sumitsrivastava
https://github.com/sugarlabs/sugar/blob/master/README.md
======
sumitsrivastava
Hi, HN! This is Sugar, a child friendly OS that was created to enable learning
through computers.

Used python GTK, and have activities that enhances interactive and
constructive learning among kids.

Kids are able to tweak the code and play with the operating systems
themselves.

It's all open source.

Regards, Sumit

Sugar Labs

